# AC31/Curtis



## Zapped (Nov 12, 2013)

Anybody here knows the parameters to setup an HPEV AC31 with Curtis 1238-6501?


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Zapped. Glad to have you on the forum, but please don't duplicate post in the future. Hopefully someone will be able to help you with programming your controller shortly.


----------



## Zapped (Nov 12, 2013)

Apologies to all for unintentionally spamming the forum. OK, so now that all is working fine, I want to disable regen off the accelerator and enable it on the brake. Anybody knows how to do this with a Curtis 1238-6501? Thanks.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes, you set neutral braking close to 0 (maybe 5%), and set up your brake with a potentiometer. You will need a programmer to do so.


----------



## Zapped (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Travis. Thanks. I already have a brake pot that is enabled via the programmer and I see the voltage change when rotated but does not seem to generate regen. Also, cannot see in the programmer with I put the 0 neutral value for the throttle. 

Any other clues please?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

In the Brake Menu, Set "Brake Pedal Enable" to "ON" 

Under the Torque Mode menu, set "neutral braking" to something like 5%. You probably will want a small amount of neutral braking.


----------



## Zapped (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks Travis. I am pretty sure I have switched on the brake. Oh, and no ideally I want 0 regen on throttle. I'll have a look at this shortly. Very appreciated. Aldo.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

What type of throttle do you have? how many wires? is it set correctly?


----------



## Zapped (Nov 12, 2013)

All good questions. I am using a 3 wire hall effect brake with switch. Have selected Type 2.


----------



## Zapped (Nov 12, 2013)

still have not sorted this problem. car drives beautifully. have managed to minimise throttle regen so i can change gears without clutch, all good. however, dont seem to be able to enable brake regen. in the programmer i can see that when i rotate brake throttle, voltage changes appropriately. however no regen! any ideas please?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Screenshot would help a ton


----------



## Zapped (Nov 12, 2013)

Thaks Travis. I am unsure what to send you a screenshot of. Aldo.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

As much as you can. Throttle setup. Brake setup. The more you post the more we can help.


----------



## Zapped (Nov 12, 2013)

here goes. brake throttle type and curtis settings.
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B3NGiHDrO7qXSmxNZDBLSndoX2c&usp=sharing


----------



## Zapped (Nov 12, 2013)

Just to clarify I had brake throttle at about 50%. Just to show that it is working.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Can you make it public or post here so others can see too


----------



## Zapped (Nov 12, 2013)

Tried posting. Didn't allow me. I'll try again.


----------



## Zapped (Nov 12, 2013)

Image of Curtis setup


----------



## Zapped (Nov 12, 2013)

Image of the brake throttle


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

What's your wiring like? Can you at least say what wires from each throttle go to what pin of the controller?


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Do you have _Brake_Pedal_Enable_ turned on, _Brake_Deadband_ and _Brake_Map_ set up, and _VCL_Brake_Enable__Bit0 turned off? See Brake Menu in the Curtis Manual.


----------



## Zapped (Nov 12, 2013)

Brake throttle is 27 & 17, accelerator throttle is 16,15,18. But this should not matter as the car is accelerating as expected and I can see the voltage change as i turn the brake throttle. ??


----------



## Zapped (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi #tomofreno. I can confirm all the above except for the VCL which I will check when back at garage. Thanks.


----------



## Zapped (Nov 12, 2013)

VCL disabled.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Zapped said:


> VCL disabled.


Post the problem and your responses to our questions at the thread below to get Brian at HPEVS attention.

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75603&highlight=hpevs+brian


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Zapped said:


> Brake throttle is 27 & 17, accelerator throttle is 16,15,18. But this should not matter as the car is accelerating as expected and I can see the voltage change as i turn the brake throttle. ??


For one, you have the throttle set as Type 2, which is a 3 wire throttle, but only have it hooked to pins 27 and 17. You need to attach 27 (Brake Pot High), 17 (Brake Pot Wiper) and 18 (Pot Low, COMMON) in order to use this type of throttle.

Second, you have it wired incorrectly for a 2-wire throttle anyway. If you want to use it as a 2-wire throttle, then you need to wire between 17 and 18 and set to type 1.

https://www.electricautosports.com/files/1234_36_38 Manual Rev C2.pdf
pages 10, 13-17, 45


----------

